#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > RIGGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Tent rigging, kan het beter?

## design

Na een beetje surfen op de highlite site kwam ik de volgende klem tegen:

http://highlite.omc.net/index.php/hi...amps/tentclamp

Zou dit een bruikbare oplossing kunnen zijn voor het vliegen?
Heeft iemand al ervaringen met deze klem?

David

----------


## kokkie

Het ziet er wel uit als een systeem dat vaker wordt gebruikt. Veel alu-hal tenten hebben zo'n randje waar je deze klem op kan zetten en bijvoorbeeld bij de Boer tenten kan je ook gewoon klemmen vragen/huren die in dat profiel passen.
Maar ik vind het altijd maar een dun randje!
Er zijn ook klemmen in omloop die zeg maar om het spant van de tent vallen en die worden vastgezet met een pen door het spant. In de meeste tenten heb je namelijk wel extra gaten voor bouten in het spant zitten. Deze gaten zitten in het midden van het spant, dus meer vlees dan dat randje van 4mm waar dit soort klemmen opkomen.
Je moet je echter met dit soort klemmen wel wat flexibeler opstellen, want het kan weleens net een metertje anders komen te hangen dan je had gewild.

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Kokkie,

of dat randje (het velum-profiel) 4mm wil ik in het midden laten, 
maar bij die afgebeelde highlite 'onderrandklem' (die een afgeleide van een afgeleide is,
van de eerste die ik ooit gezien heb van de hand van "podium & tentbaas" Herman Engelbertink ca~1985?) 
heb je wel een breedte van pakwe6 2 x 100mm die op die onderrand draagt,
wanneer jij het hebt over die U-klemmen - is het dragen oppervlak in dat boutgat heel wat minder groot...
volgens mij zijn die profielen op die plek maar iets van 3mm dik,
en bij een 16mm doorsnede hou je niet echt veel dragen oppervlak over.
Ik weet niet of er bij die 150kg van de highlite klemmen 
gerekend wordt met het staal van de klem zelf, of met het aluminium van de tentprofielen....
de zwakste van de twee zou moeten gelden voor de opgegeven waarde uiteraard.

----------


## Disco Service Apeldoorn

Herr Herman is nog steeds in de bizzniss

Maar nu meer met klitteband en Schöne Music en zware podia

----------


## dj bj

Was afgelopen week voor materialen bij Decilux in Hengelo. Daar hebben ze die dingen in de verhuur, dus zullen ze er ook wel ervaring mee hebben.

----------

